# Attempt at a duck call...



## fredito (Nov 1, 2014)

I finally got my new mandrel in and was able to take a decent attempt at making a duck call. My old system that I was trying to start on was turning off center so I had to do something better. Anyways, here is the first call I attempted on my new mandrel. Pretty obvious its an echo insert (I do hope to be able to do tone boards at some time in the future, but I had this laying around in another call) I think I need to work on my lines a lot more and make the call 'fatter' as well as shorter. I know there are some great call makers on this board and would appreciate any comments on this call. I hope to take it out and see if I can trick some birds, but part of me feels like I'm cheating with the insert

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice looking call Fred. Don't feel guilty about the insert putting meat on the table is the end goal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Not a bad looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 1, 2014)

Nope, you're not cheating with an echo. Nothing at all wrong with that. And a good starting call. I think too many people try to start too fancy and end up with something too busy or awkwardly shaped. Starting with simple, conventional shapes give you a good base on which you can tweak and determine what you like and what feels right to your eye. I would agree with your instincts about thickness and/or length... but would suggest you only change one of those parameters at a time. Again, great start... now go call and shoot a duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep, good start. The cool thing about calls is what doesn't appeal to one person, appeals to the next... except hedge, that appeals to everyone (lol). 

I think most people start with a 3-3.5" blank (except those weird reelfoot makers)... but just cause everyone else does it, doesn't mean you gotta do the same.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. I think on the next one I will go shorter and see how it turns out. @JR Custom Calls yes, everyone loves hedge. I myself enjoyed turning it quite a bit, didn't fight me at all!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 1, 2014)

Good simple shape ! I don't turn calls, but for me personally, its all about letting the beauty of the wood speak for itself . ( but we have some awesome hollow form turners here come up with some cool designs)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Good job, I like it. You should have seen my first duck call, it scared em all, and the ducks too!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice job for your first call. Keep at it and you will find your style. It may take a few months or even a year, but you'll find it. As far as the echo insert goes, you, me and about a million other guys started by using them. Don't worry about it. When you are ready you can start fooling with a jig and making your own inserts. If you never get to that point, that's cool too.

Take lots of pictures of your calls and a year or so from now you can look back at your evolution. Below is one of my first calls and one that I made recently. They are about a year and a half apart.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------

